# vintage general electric fridge



## maura (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello! 

I purchased a vintage (mid 50's) fridge, tested it prior to putting it in the kitchen, and it worked great.  But, all I really tested was the small freezer compartment, and water froze, so I figured I was good.  However, after installing it in the kitchen, I'm finding that the refrigerator compartment is freezing everything!  I can't find a separate regulator, other than the one on the face of the freezer compartment, that mght regulate the temp in the fridge compartment.  Any ideas? 

See photos

-Maura


----------



## nealtw (Nov 21, 2012)

That is all the control you have, you have to balance it so the freezer is just cold enough to do it's job but not so cold for the rest of the unit.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes, there may be a little slide door somewhere.  You want 0F to 10F in the freezer and about 38F in the rest.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2012)

nealtw said:
			
		

> That is all the control you have, you have to balance it so the freezer is just cold enough to do it's job but not so cold for the rest of the unit.



Any idea how to troubleshoot or adjust it, if the temp doesn't adjust by turning the knob.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2012)

Wuzzat? said:
			
		

> Yes, there may be a little slide door somewhere.  You want 0F to 10F in the freezer and about 38F in the rest.



Any idea where that door might be?


----------



## woodchuck (Nov 21, 2012)

When you adjust the freezer temp control leave it for 8 hours to give it a chance to adjust.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 21, 2012)

Turn it off and let it warm up. Turn it on just enough that it starts when it shuts off check the temp. A little at a time until you have freezer temp close to twenty and check temp on center shelf close to forty.
http://kitchen.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/ge_appliances/12_3.html?idRes=267362


----------



## maura (Nov 22, 2012)

nealtw said:
			
		

> Turn it off and let it warm up. Turn it on just enough that it starts when it shuts off check the temp. A little at a time until you have freezer temp close to twenty and check temp on center shelf close to forty.
> http://kitchen.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/ge_appliances/12_3.html?idRes=267362



Thanks, a million!  I will try that, this weekend, before my husband can lug it out to the curb!


----------



## maura (Nov 22, 2012)

woodchuck said:
			
		

> When you adjust the freezer temp control leave it for 8 hours to give it a chance to adjust.



Thanks, so much, for everyones help!  I'll try these this weekend,before my husband tosses it for the junkman


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 22, 2012)

maura said:


> Any idea where that door might be?


On modern fridges it's in the wall between the freezer and main fridge compartment.


----------

